# Archery Clubs/Ranges 3D Near Cornwall Ontario



## Wonka1414 (Nov 21, 2016)

Does anyone know of any Ranges/Clubs within a Small distance Of Cornwall Ontario?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Check out the OAA club directory on line, it should point you in the right direction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

The one and only local shop is in Winchester “south nation archery supply”.
My daughter takes lessons there once a week
We drive from Lancaster 

They aren’t 3d... just a target range indoor and out.

What are you looking for?

Grenville fish and game does a good 3d... I imagine it’s soon.
And In Quebec there is a club in ile Perrault on the 20 that does a few 3d shoots

Pm me if u want more detailed information


----------



## Wonka1414 (Nov 21, 2016)

@muskykris Awesome, thanks for the info I am from Green Valley and was just curious what was around and if there was any 3D nearby. I will have to check out South Nation Archery Supply. 

Thanks!


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Wonka1414 said:


> I will have to check out South Nation Archery supply


She’s a great coach 


I know this is a great 3d and it’s not that far... just off the 416
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5645703

Ottawa archers have a 3D
Rockland has one but I think it passed 
Lots in QC, but I have a hard time deciphering the French 3D site
http://www.pro3d.ca/?page=telechargements


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

We also have a local fish and game club
South lancaster fish and game 

Trying to get a name change to the Glengarry fish and game.


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2013)

Des Archers Perrotdamois Inc. In Ile Perrot Qc. They have a great 20 target 3D range, and a 5 to50 meter target range. You get a key to the gate, its open dawn to dusk from May 15th or so depending on the thaw.


----------



## Rodrigo (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks for the info!!! I´m planning be there for the WA 3d Championship...


----------

